# buying roof rack for 2001 Sentra



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

I want to buy a roof rack for my 2001 Sentra but all the sellers
on eBay are listing compatibilities with older Sentras like 1997 and 2000. I don't know if the Sentra roof top has changed
drastically that a rack designed for a 2000 Sentra won't fit on
my 2001 top (or a 1997 for that matter). Does anyone know
for sure?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it shouldn't fit, the bodies are of different sizes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Mike, thanks for saving me some headaches.


----------

